# Can anyone help w/a hotel room in the Houston area for 09/23?



## Texas Traveler (Sep 23, 2008)

No, it's not a joke .  DH was hired to refurbish a boat in Galveston and has spent most of the last year doing so.  The boat made it thru the storm, although it was "relocated" a little bit.  Him and a few guys are down there today trying to get it put back where it belongs and clean up a bit.  As expected, the hotels that are open are fully booked and the supervisor didn't bother to locate any accomodations before he called them down there.  Do any of you have any ideas where they might could find one room?  There are 3 guys, but they're willing to share one room if they have to.  

When I call places like hotels.com they tell me they don't have anything withing 100 miles of Houston.....They drove to Wharton for last night's room, but would like something closer if at all possible.  

Thanks for any suggestions you might have.

UPDATE:  I found them a room.


----------

